# Help with a tank ID



## RetroVintage (Aug 17, 2010)

Hello,

First time poster, long time reader.
I got a ton of parts this summer in a huge lot, and starting to get around to identifying stuff. I can use some help on this tank if anyone can ID it?

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 17, 2010)

It looks like a 60s Murray ladies' tank, but I can't say 100% sure. Some of them had a plastic headlight bezel that covers the front, but this looks like it didn't have one.


----------



## RetroVintage (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks Adam!

This one has nothing in the guts, and seems not to have mountings inside for light parts.

Wesley


----------



## how (Aug 21, 2010)

Its a murrys convertable tank,,not a ladys tank,,it converts a girls bike to a boys bike


----------



## Clay Walker (Oct 20, 2010)

Absolutly a Murray tank. To the 1960's murray Missile


----------



## CAschwinner (Nov 11, 2010)

I concur on the convertible tank... check it out on my sons Ross/Starjet.  Same decals confirm.....


----------



## RetroVintage (Nov 12, 2010)

Wow thanks! That clears that up. I doubt in my huge pile of stuff that I have the bike this goes with so if someone is looking for one shoot me an offer.

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## CAschwinner (Nov 15, 2010)

No worries...

My son's is original except for the pedals... I may be interested in a set of white pedals, 50ish...


----------



## Time Master Tim (Nov 17, 2010)

I could sure use a 20" tandem chainguard if you happen to find one in your pile-o-parts


----------

